# New Conceal Carry



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I now carry a Barretta PX4 Storm and have recently begun to rethink this. I am finding it a bit bulky and hard to conceal when it's hot here Texas. It's a great range gun but I am looking for something that is more easily concealed. I have heard a lot of talk about the S&W Sheild and others. Any thoughts? What are some of your favorite conceal pistols?

Thanks for the help


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Kahr CM9 fits nicely into my front pocket in a DeSantis Pocket Holster , Kahr CW9 works good in a Uncle Mikes IWB or Raven Clone OWB holster @ 3 o'clock.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Check out one of the Rugers. Many both men & women seem happy with them.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

My EDC is a M&P shield in .40. I love it. Only issue I have is it doesn't like reloaded ammo with hard cast slugs. As long as I use factory ammo it never fails, is extremely accurate, and conceals easily and comfortably. I use an IWB holster from Alien Gear, the cloak tuck 2.0. It's super comfortable after a day or two. I literally forget I'm carrying.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Most of the time for me it's an SP-101. For hot weather and a semi, (don't tell anyone but) once in a while I sneak out with my daughter's Walther PPS 9mm. It rides great!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Love the Shield. So did my wife. Buying another one soon.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Avoid steel-framed guns, they do not carry well in the heat and eventually feel like they are dragging down your pants. Sure, they are fine for short trips, but I'm talking about day-in and day-out carry...steel guns get heavy on your drawers.

I've carried a mini-Glock G26 almost since the day they came out. A lotta people are put off by their pinky halging off the bottom, but don;t be. Your pinky has zero strength, and contributes very little to your grip. It just feels funny, but you get used to it.

If you are carrying strong-side waistband, then there are 3 dimensions to concern yourself with:

1) Height of grip: This is the most important factor because it determines how much grip and magazine will protrude out the back of your shirt when you are standing still. With the short grip of a G26, there is essentially none.

2) Overall length: This is important because it determines how mush the piece will stick out when you lean over (most CCW holders are obvious because they kneel versus bending over)

3) Girth: How thick is that gun? This contributes to printing, and it is the one area where the G26-27 fail. They are fat little guns. However, they are fat because they are double stack magazines. I get 11 rounds of 9mm versus 6 in a single stack subcompact mag.

I have been wanting to get the new Ruger subcompact 9 (I despise 9mm for anything but pocket pistols.)


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Last gun show I was so close to buying the Ruger, I had one in hand. Money was 2 days away though and I never made the purchase. I shoulda got it for Christmas.
Both their subcompact 380 & 9mm would be good pocket guns. Stitch a pistol profile into the pocket of your pants, and you don;t need a holster. Some slacks come with a change pocket down indide of the main pocket where you can hang a Beretta 950 or a Seecamp 32.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Last gun show I was so close to buying the Ruger, I had one in hand. Money was 2 days away though and I never made the purchase. I shoulda got it for Christmas.
> Both their subcompact 380 & 9mm would be good pocket guns. Stitch a pistol profile into the pocket of your pants, and you don;t need a holster. Some slacks come with a change pocket down indide of the main pocket where you can hang a Beretta 950 or a Seecamp 32.


I have the Ruger LC-380 that I often carry in my vest pocket or on a belt holster when just puttering around the house. It's so light that I often forget that it's on me.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I remember when I bought my conceal carry pistol. I went to the local gun shop and asked them to set out the Ruger SR9c, the SW MP9 shield, and the Beretta PX4 storm sub compac. All were fine weapons, and truth be told, I probably would not had regrets if I had walked out with any of the three, my choice though, was the Beretta sub compac, it just felt right in my hand. Yes, it was the bulkiest of the three. I ordered a Falco leather IWB holster.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I now carry a Barretta PX4 Storm and have recently begun to rethink this. I am finding it a bit bulky and hard to conceal when it's hot here Texas. It's a great range gun but I am looking for something that is more easily concealed. I have heard a lot of talk about the S&W Sheild and others. Any thoughts? What are some of your favorite conceal pistols?
> 
> Thanks for the help


You're following my experience almost verbatim.
I too carried a PX4 in .40 as my first defensive pistol. I became irritated with the safety lever because of the flair that dug into my side. I started wearing undershirts to avoid the rubbing and skin contact. That helped a bit, but it still wasn't comfortable. So, I started looking at other options.
I picked up a Bersa Thunder .380 CC and was very pleased with the comfort and concealability, but it was a pain to shoot and held only 8 rounds. At the time, finding .380 ammunition was nearly impossible too.
After that one got sold, I started looking for a pistol with a more of a "prepper's eye". Simplicity of use and disassembly, parts replacement and avaialability, and the like, became my primary points of concern. That forced me to turn to the ubiquitous Glock 19. It met all of my requirements, and turned out to be easy and comfortable to conceal, even if it was as ugly as sin. The lack of protruding levers and contours made it a comfortable gun to wear, draw, and reholster. It became my primary carry gun, and the PX4 became my truck gun.
The PX4 is still a blast to shoot, and now I had .40 and 9mm options in case availability of one became scarce.

I then turned my sights toward deep concealment. I found that concealing the 19 under an untucked shirt was a breeze, but keeping it hidden while in business casual of formal attire was complicated and unsatisfactory. That's when I found the M&P Shield. After researching the gun, and finding an incredible review from James Yeager(self proclaimed Glock-only guy), I set out to find one. Academy ran a sale, and it was mine. I love this gun. Round count is reduced to keep the slim design, but boy howdy does it conceal well. It also shoots like a dream.
You cannot go wrong with a Shield.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks Kauboy. I have read a lot on this gun and also have seen Yeager's review. I looked at it yesterday with the extended clip and liked the feel. But, I am a shopper when it comes to stuff like this. TV's, vehicles, appliances, just about any major purchase I want long life out of I reasearch the crap out of. Drives my wife crazy. LOL


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My EDC is a Ruger LCR .357.

Cons: 5 shots

Pros: ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS goes bang, no matter what; significant stopping power; extremely light weight; small; easy to conceal.

The question with an LCR is, basically, whether you are willing to have only 5 shots in trade off for knowing the gun absolutely, positively will go bang when you pull that trigger... no safety, no cock & lock, no "carry hot" debate, none of that... just pull the trigger and it goes bang. 

Personal choice, I like the revolver, most like semi-auto even though the really small ones only hold a couple more (generally less powerful unless they are .45 ACP) rounds.

The .357 round in personal defense ammo is a freaking scary thing to get hit with...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have one of two pistols I normally carry. Depends on whether I am going to carry heavy or light. Summer its usually a Taurus PT22 in an ankle holster. I have a few Hawaiian style shirts I can wear in the summer. Carrying heavy its a short barrel Hi Power (Detective) in a shoulder holster with the advantage of easily drawn from either hand. Winter I normally wear a zip front sweat shirt so no issue with the shoulder holster.

For those that wear a holster strong side, sit in your vehicle with a seat belt on & see what it takes to draw. Just don't try it with a glock.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

For the women, the purse is not an acceptable place to carry. Some thug runs past you & steals your purse & you have just armed the thug.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

yeah.. I'm with you on the summer heat in texas. Shorts and tshirt.. so what hides will under that?! For me, also being a very tall guy (not large), I carry a springfield xdsc 9mm with a single clip inside the belt holster. the holster has horse hide instead of leather and it has done great over 2 summers. I'm a believer in more is better so I tend to stick with the double stack. With that said, I also like the XDS in 9mm. Single stack, thin and I think about 8+1 (don't recall off hand). I like springfield because of the 1911 type grip safety. Just my preference. I do think it's all about the holster though... keep that in mind.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> For those that wear a holster strong side, sit in your vehicle with a seat belt on & see what it takes to draw. Just don't try it with a glock.


I have, and do.
I'm not sure how you wear your seatbelt, but mine doesn't interfere at all with the draw of my Glock.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My G19 is usually in a Galco horizontal shoulder holster on road trips


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I usually take the gun off and put it into a holster mounted on the center console if I'm driving. When I worked on the ranch I carried a full size revolver crossdraw. Much more comfortable for me when I'm in and out of the truck opening gates and such.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I like to carry a BUG too so my primary and back up are the exact same pistol and I carry extended extra mag as well.

I usually carry a Kahr PM/CM 45 in a DeSantis pocket holster and if wearing a winter jacket a Glock 30 in the pocket as well.
Summer months and lighter clothes I go to a Kahr PM/CM 9 or 40 (same size). 

Yes I can actually pocket carry the 45's you have to find the right pants and no problem at all with cargo type pants.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I have a Sig P238 (.380) that is small and light enough to suit your needs. You might also look at the Sig P290 (9mm)


----------



## agates5351 (Feb 4, 2015)

I just bought a rossi .38 sp. I am looking for a good ankle holster for EDC. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Grumpy556 (Jan 3, 2015)

My son carry's a shield he loves it ,definitely check one out .


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Daily carry is a Springfield 











Daily carry is a Springfield XDs in 45acp. With a kydex iwb holster and a t-shirt untucked it is very well hidden. It only holds 5+1 rounds but I also carry a spare 7round mag on my left side. I am very happy with this setup, lite-conceals well and goes bang every time. Carry weapon before this one was a Para Carry 6 LDA. Great little pistol but by the end of the day it got real heavy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Take a look at the Ruger LC9S newer release from Ruger


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

*I purchased the Ruger LC9s Pro. A Ruger without safeties!*



Smitty901 said:


> Take a look at the Ruger LC9S newer release from Ruger


I purchased the Ruger LC9s Pro. A Ruger without safeties! They took 'em all off since police would not buy a backup gun with all those safeties.

Still have to go through the 2 week handgun permit waiting period till I can pick it up. I also have the LC 380, but the 9mm without safeties is the way to go.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Your getting a lot of good advice here. Having lugged around quite a few guns over a lot of years I quit looking when I got to my Sig P 226 in .40. I love it. Got several ways to carry it depending on the time or year and the dress code. Its a bit bigger than some and somewhat smaller than others. What is a safety? If a person do not want it to go bang..do not pull the trigger. I got spoiled when I got that biotch. Kindly let us know what you decide. If you need tips on how to keep it discrete holler back.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Short answer. You will not be disappointed in the Shield 9mm.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What is a shield. Is that some type of panty liner?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I usually take the gun off and put it into a holster mounted on the center console if I'm driving. When I worked on the ranch I carried a full size revolver crossdraw. Much more comfortable for me when I'm in and out of the truck opening gates and such.


I agree, a cross draw holster on my left hip is much better with a seat belt and getting in and out of the vehicle. I usually get Fobus roto holsters with the paddle clip for hip carry since they can easily be rotated for a cross draw. Not quite as handy as a straight draw holster at the shooting range but more comfortable while sitting and if it's not comfortable I'm not wearing it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I now carry a Barretta PX4 Storm and have recently begun to rethink this. I am finding it a bit bulky and hard to conceal when it's hot here Texas. It's a great range gun but I am looking for something that is more easily concealed. I have heard a lot of talk about the S&W Sheild and others. Any thoughts? What are some of your favorite conceal pistols?
> 
> Thanks for the help


I spread the love around as much as I can with various firearms depending on the weather, clothes and circumstances... but by far the S&W M&P Shields (I have both the .40SW and the 9mm) are my favorite warm/hot weather firearm to Conceal Carry. I use the ICE belly band when wearing very casual clothes and non-belted shorts and like the Fobus paddle holster for belted OWB cc.

View attachment 9693
View attachment 9692


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

For hot weather pocket carry my choice is a S&W 442 in a Bob Mika holster. For size, weight and concealment - it's a tough combo to beat!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Stealth Gear Holsters guys


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Glock 26 in a belly band wrapped around my chest, over my ballistic vest. Glock 26 in a G&G Goldline beltslide open top holster off duty. Wife has a Kahr CW-9. I like that pistol alot too. It is really nothing more than a single stack Glock 9mm. 7+1


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I carry a Ruger SR9 for my EDC, but I occasionally switch out with a GP100. I am a big guy and a the size has never been an issue for me...I do love my Rugers!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I spread the love around as much as I can with various firearms depending on the weather, clothes and circumstances... but by far the S&W M&P Shields (I have both the .40SW and the 9mm) are my favorite warm/hot weather firearm to Conceal Carry. I use the ICE belly band when wearing very casual clothes and non-belted shorts and like the Fobus paddle holster for belted OWB cc.
> 
> View attachment 9693
> View attachment 9692


I looked at both the 40 and the 9. Can't seem to make up my mind. LOL. Might buy both ike you did.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> For hot weather pocket carry my choice is a S&W 442 in a Bob Mika holster. For size, weight and concealment - it's a tough combo to beat!


As long as it's free of that Infernal Lock System

148 gr Federal Match Wadcutters are a dream to shoot in that light thing. They cut a nice hole through a Carhart jacket also.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I looked at both the 40 and the 9. Can't seem to make up my mind. LOL. Might buy both ike you did.


ON a hot humid day like you get in TX, if you have any sweat on your hands, the 40 tends to be a bit slippery. Notice I put the Talon Sandpaper Grip on the 40 and that helps a bunch. Mrs Slippy is partial to the 9 and can keep the 2nd and 3rd shot on target very nicely.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> As long as it's free of that Infernal Lock System
> 
> 148 gr Federal Match Wadcutters are a dream to shoot in that light thing. They cut a nice hole through a Carhart jacket also.


Amen to that! Mine is some twenty years old but thankfully they're offering them again without that stupid ILS. I guess somebody at S&W had their ear to the ground


----------

